# I had an interview for a job...



## lupinfarm (Sep 28, 2009)

Chapters called me for an interview, After the first interview they gave me a call about 10 minutes later to say I had a second interview so naturally I went shopping...







Excuse the face..

Top is from Old Navy
Skirt from Rickis


and then the manager called today to say she wanted me to come in for orientation on Wednesday (so basically I'm hired..)

And I had to go shopping again because they have a dress code..






Pants from Rickis
Top from Old Navy

Also, I've applied to university, U of T so I'll probably be moving out of the country for university to my dad's appartment in Toronto (back on weekends!)

And the goat house is almost done lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 28, 2009)

Well congratulations on your new job! I hope all goes well for you. 

If you have to move, I bet you will miss your animals even if you come home every weekend. I went away for just one night and missed my dogs.


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 28, 2009)

I think the most I would miss my kitty (Accio) but my dad has asked if I could bring him with me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 29, 2009)

Well that is nice that you could have a cat in the apartment. No matter what you have to have a job so that is great that you found one.

You better get that goat shed done quick now!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

wow!! great for you!!!


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 29, 2009)

Hahaha... My poor goats are miserable outside right now because we have had a months worth of rain in 2 days!! They are captive on top of their little house thing. Also, the rain has meant I can't work on the goat house... and I still have to buy insulation, 1/4" ply for the inside walls, siding, and roofing. UGH. 

My dads building allows animals


----------

